# Stomped ceilings



## emanresu (Sep 1, 2010)

Opinions please: Are "stomped" ceilings currently in or out of style? My wife and I just bought a house and every ceiling in it is "stomped" which she says she cannot abide. Seems like an awful lot of trouble to me over nothing. I don't mind them at all.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Pictures would help to see what you are calling stomped. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.drywallschool.com/textures.htm

And just how long have you been married? 


Gary


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

Stipple Brush is common here in the midwest, but no so much in the south west were we lived previously


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

On my last house, the basement had a "knockdown" effect on the ceiling. Every time I looked at it I thought the guy was just too lazy to finish it properly.
It didn't bother me enough to change it though. But then again, I wasn't married.


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

SPS-1 said:


> On my last house, the basement had a "knockdown" effect on the ceiling. Every time I looked at it I thought the guy was just too lazy to finish it properly.
> It didn't bother me enough to change it though. But then again, I wasn't married.


I really want to know what "Properly" is? Not asking to start a flame war. I have been working on texturing my basement ceiling. I am doing stipple brush (the big double brush). In arizona I think our ceilings were orange peel. 

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bkeech said:


> I really want to know what "Properly" is? Not asking to start a flame war. I have been working on texturing my basement ceiling. I am doing stipple brush (the big double brush). In arizona I think our ceilings were orange peel.
> 
> Thanks
> Bryan


"Properly" in my mind means a consistant texture throughout the space.
Ron


----------

